

Kim Stanley Robinson still betting on utopia - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/09/04/3002670.htm

======
avar
The audio recording of that speech is available:
[http://garykemble.posterous.com/audio-kim-stanley-
robinson-g...](http://garykemble.posterous.com/audio-kim-stanley-robinson-
guest-of-honour-sp)

